
New Productivity App to easily reschedule tasks with fixed time spans - s4bb
http://www.s4bb.com/2018/10/17/ars-auto-re-schedule-launched-reschedule-tasks-with-fixed-time-spans/
======
kozen23
Looks like a useful app. I'll give it a try. Let's see how it performs on a
daily basis.

